# adding pix to site



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

hello , can anyone tell me where and how to add pix of my projects to this site ? thank you !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here you go dusty

http://www.routerforums.com/help.php

Bj


----------

